# The ShadowSpear Pet Thread



## Jimlene (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey, everyone! Here's another fun-filled thread for those of us who have pets at home. This is our Pomeranian, Chadwick. He’s a little tyke who loves to play with his squeaky toys, chew on his dog bone, cheerfully bark in the morning, and cuddle at night before going to sleep. He may be a bit naughty at times, but he’s a great, loyal four-legged friend, overall. Feel free to share a few playful and funny photos of your pets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2018)

We have a pet thread already.  

Locked.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2018)

We already have a pet related  thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 13, 2018)

We already have a pet thread... 

Sorry I thought we were all saying it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> We already have a pet thread...
> 
> Sorry I thought we were all saying it.


@AWP has started “ignoring” me again.  

...sigh...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m pretty sure we have a pet thread. 😏


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey dicks with the red tag:

We were typing at the same time. That crayon-eating Marine hit Post Reply about 10 seconds before I could.

Swear to God, I'm finding Tha Kradle and bringing him back. This is what happens when you hurt my feeling.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> Hey dicks with the red tag:
> 
> We were typing at the same time. That crayon-eating Marine hit Post Reply about 10 seconds before I could.
> 
> Swear to God, I'm finding Tha Kradle and bringing him back. This is what happens when you hurt my feeling.



😎

http://shadowspear.com/kradle.mp4


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2018)

We already have a pet thread. Thanks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2018)

Seems like we just cannot stop the momentum of this new pet thread....

- Threads Merged -
  

(I kid...I kid!)

NSFW


----------

